# Is loose hay safer?



## lacamo (Aug 15, 2008)

I baled a small field today. Although it was cut (day1), teddered (day2), raked and baled (day3) it was not really dry enough for the tight round bales so I figured I'd have them wrapped. Unfortunately, the guy who does this for me isn't available, Rather than heave them over the bank, could I unroll them in the hay mow and store it loose like in the old days? Will it will cure and not mold or burn if I keep it well ventilated?

Thanks.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Do you have a moisture probe or know someone that you can borrow one from?


----------



## lacamo (Aug 15, 2008)

Not at the moment. I am pretty sure that loose square bales or even soft core roundies would be OK since they breath. I got this (belt) baler last year and was pleased at how dense the bales were, but was disappointed when, what I though would be good feed, turned out very dusty or ugly-moldy. I'm pretty sure today's stuff is just about the same level of dry -- probably around 25-30%. I've read that tight bales should be around 18%. Can't say that another night (cold & misty) plus 1/2 day would've gotten the grass all that much drier.


----------



## mulberrygrovefamilyfarm (Feb 11, 2009)

A moisture probe will usually read differently (% reading goes up as density increases) depending on bale density but 20 - 30% will probably get you a spoiled bale even with a loose bale. imo if it is grass hay let it lay until it is dry - after it rains or what ever. Even if it is brown and straw like when it is finally ready to get up it is better than mold.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Why not put a hay preservitive unit on your baler in case you can't wait for it to dry all the way.18% is about the max with out it.If I had to bale some wet I have left them sit in the field out in the open to get air.DON'T put them inside or stack together.


----------



## lacamo (Aug 15, 2008)

I've left the bales under cover outside, and, after 2 days, there's no sign of any heating up. After moving them around, the spear it didn't feel warm to the touch. I went to a round baler to save on labor (no team of high school kids to help out) and seemed to have replaced that with worry! BTW, the baler plugs if the grass is too dry, (especially in the area around the twine knife), so "brown and straw-like" isn't an option.


----------



## mulberrygrovefamilyfarm (Feb 11, 2009)

Besides heat, mold is my biggest worry. Selling mold can really hurt the business.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

lacamo said:


> I went to a round baler to save on labor (no team of high school kids to help out) and seemed to have replaced that with worry!


I know exactly what you mean. I stacked our bales in the shed after being out for 24hrs. I grabbed the spear, because the wife she thought it was loose, and it was hot. So I run and borrow the neighbors meter and it measuring all over the place. I call my JD dealer, also a friend, and go borrow his meter that had been checked against I think two other meters. A I got measurements of 14.6-14.8% moisture with his meter, same make as mine. So all was well. I go and buy a JD(Farmex meter) and I'm on my second meter as both have gave me readings of 40-45% moisture. I even took both of them down to his farm and showed him how far off they were. I'm taking the second one back tomorrow. I thought round bales were going to make things easy but like you say it's brought worries that we never really considered.


----------



## PaCustomBaling (Jun 6, 2009)

Mold maybe bad for your business, but a barn fire could put you in the hole for good. NEVER EVER bale round bales over 18% moisture if you are planning on putting them in the barn. The hay will heat up much quicker and hotter than what you think. Even though the hay is somewhat dry, the microbes in the hay are still completing respiration and depending on how wet the hay is... that process can get pretty hot. Stacking loose may help, but respiration is still going on so be careful.


----------

